

Ask HN: Exploit disclosure, suing attempt - milankragujevic

First of all, I&#x27;m 14. I have discovered an exploit in a CMS of the largest web design company in my country, which means over 500 websites are vunreable.<p>Rather than hack the websites, I composed an email describing the exploit and the proof and sent that email.<p>The company is threatening to sue me, even though I didn&#x27;t do ABSOLUTELY no damage just because I did discover the exploit.<p>Can they sue me, and what can I do to protect myself?
======
redtexture
Anybody can sue anybody for the stupidest and wrong-headed and unsuccessful
reasons. Anybody can threaten anybody for any kind of stupid and incorrect
reason.

Can they win court? Are they right? Are they being jerks? Are they bullies?
Another set of questions entirely.

------
akama
One of the most important factors in the case is the country that you are
from, it is hard to say anything without knowing that piece of information.

~~~
citruspi
He should have probably included it in his post, but his profile says he's
from Serbia.

------
Spoom
This is a question for a lawyer.

~~~
Someone1234
And a lawyer in OP's specific country, not an internet lawyer who might know
nothing about specific local laws.

